
Sleep Is the New Status Symbol for Successful Entrepreneurs (1999) - dabit3
http://www.wsj.com/news/articles/SB923008887262090895
======
jtchang
The article almost reads like a parody! Who would have thought that getting
good, restful sleep would enhance cognitive ability and performance? Almost a
"duh" statement.

I am however very interested in why we need as much sleep as we do. Certainly
a product of evolution/biology but I am constantly amazed how little we know
of what happens to our brain when we go comatose for 8 hours a night.

To another species/race it might actually seem frightening. What?! Humans go
into a death like state every 24 hours?!

~~~
grhino
One function of sleep may be to clean up waste accumulated while awake. To run
the cleaning process while awake may require more active energy consumption
and was a way of conserving total energy in our evolutionary past when
activity wouldn't be very productive anyways.

[http://www.nih.gov/news/health/oct2013/ninds-17.htm](http://www.nih.gov/news/health/oct2013/ninds-17.htm)

~~~
jtchang
So basically we run garbage collection for 8 hours every night.

------
imglorp
Surprised no one's doing the obvious startup metric joke.

Sex, Sleep, or Cashflow: choose one. If see that you're getting two, you're
doing really well. If you're getting three, it's time to sell the company.

------
satirical_golem
Biological health is now a status symbol among successful citizens of
developed nations! Getting your basal metabolic calories and potable water?
Sleeping the neurochemically-mandated amount? You must be the king of the
world.

~~~
ntkachov
I realize you're being satirical, but these things are slowly starting to be a
sign of success. Being able to eat the recommended daily amount of calories
(no more, no less), staying active and sleeping well are starting to be signs
of success and status instead of the norm. The higher up the success ladder
you look, the fewer overweight, out of shape, sleep deprived, dehydrated
people you tend to see.

------
jd3
Full-page screenshot for those who can't view:
[http://i.imgur.com/hDXXvIm.png](http://i.imgur.com/hDXXvIm.png)

~~~
ionwake
How did you take this screenshot? Thanks

~~~
unstabilo
In Firefox press Shift+F2, then type "screenshot --fullpage" in the command
line at the bottom of the page. No addon, plugin or extension needed.

~~~
ripberge
Wow! Thanks

------
john_fushi
We need to register/login to read the article.

~~~
Boxbot
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sleep+Is+the+New+Status+Symbol+for+Succ...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sleep+Is+the+New+Status+Symbol+for+Successful+Entrepreneurs)

< The WSJ (and others) allow full viewing when referred by Google >

~~~
jmount
I don't see why that had to be an insulting animated "let me Google that for
you link."

~~~
EGreg
Do you know of another automated service?

~~~
jmilloy
[http://goo.gl/6DlbO3](http://goo.gl/6DlbO3)

~~~
noer
There's a paywall from that source as well.

